# ODBC-Verbindung (mySQL) mit MS Access (vb)



## FranziLei (15. Januar 2004)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe eine etwas blöde frage:
ich möchte in meiner access-db auf einem formular einen button machen und beim klicken auf diesen soll sich eine verbindung zu einer mysql datenbank aufbauen! 
aber ich weiß nicht wie ich den code dafür schreiben muss!  
(das dsn für meine mysql-db hab ich schon)
könnt ihr mir helfen?
Danke
Franzi


----------



## Gudy (16. Januar 2004)

Ich hoffe ich habe das richtig verstanden.
Dann musst du die Tabellen Verknüpfen, In der Tabellen übersicht mit rechtsklick Tabellen VErknüpfen auswählen. da kannst du dann ODBC auswählen(wenn es instaliert ist) Dann noch ein paar selbserklerende einstellungen vornehmen und du kannst drauf zugreifen, was auch immer du machehn willst ;-)

nur  mit verknüpften Tabellen nicht alles was auch mit der Access DB , aber das nur am rande.

GRUß


----------

